# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A jeni racist ?

## EuroStar1

Nese e ndjen veten racist , kjo eshte teme per tu shprehur se per se je i tille.
Behet fjale per cdo lloj racizmi

----------


## alnosa

Per fat te keq po ,por kam vendosur te bej ndryshime  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ximi_abedini

sjam racist as kurr sdo jem e urrej te behem racist dhe i urrej shum racistat

----------


## EuroStar1

Une jam ne ate pjese qe quhet racist i pafuqishem, pra qe nuk kam gje ne dore per te realizuar racizmin tim qe kam  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Nuk ka njeri te mos jete racist, te mos kete paragjykime .
Pyetja do ishte :  Deri ne c'fare grade je racist ? 
 1) aq sa ti besh dem tjetrit ?
 2 ) aq sa te mundohesh ta pertypesh ?
 3 ) aq sa te ndihesh menefregist ?

----------


## alnosa

> Une jam ne ate pjese qe quhet racist i pafuqishem, pra qe nuk kam gje ne dore per te realizuar racizmin tim qe kam


mi tu, mi tu  :perqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk ka njeri te mos jete racist, te mos kete paragjykime .
> Pyetja do ishte :  Deri ne c'fare grade je racist ? 
>  1) aq sa ti besh dem tjetrit ?
>  2 ) aq sa te mundohesh ta pertypesh ?
>  3 ) aq sa te ndihesh menefregist ?


Mund ta shprehesh duke postuar dhe duke votuar




> mi tu, mi tu


hihihi ah sikur te kisha gje ne dore e gjith bota do ishte bardh si bora

----------


## sheki51

jo, nuk jam racist.kjo eshte nje deshmi se perse shkruani me kaq urejtje ne forum ??

zot na ruajt cfar njerezish mban kjo toke

----------


## derjansi

[=sheki51;2899257]jo, nuk jam .kjo eshte nje deshmi se perse shkruani me kaq urejtje ne forum ??

zot na ruajt cfar njerezish mban kjo toke[/QUOTE]

pse po rren

sikur te te vi qika ne shpi e te te thot se du ni burr zezak cka do i thush?

rrenca e hipokrita

----------


## EuroStar1

[=sheki51;2899257]jo, nuk jam racist.kjo eshte nje deshmi se perse shkruani me kaq urejtje ne forum ??

zot na ruajt cfar njerezish mban kjo toke[/QUOTE]

Atehere ti nuk je racist ndaj serbeve qe ke nja 50 postime qe i shani dhe i ofendoni ? A nuk eshte ky racizem ?

----------


## sheki51

si duket eurostari nuk e din cfar dtth RACIZEM  

e dyta  cfar ka lidhje martesa me racizmin??  

eu bre , si duket ky forum qenka per personat te cilet i kane nen 20 vjet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

[=EuroStar1;2899252]Mund ta shprehesh duke postuar dhe duke votuar [/QUOTE]

Aq raciste sa qe nuk i fus dot njerzit ne te njejtin thes .
Psh : Nuk i pelqejn te zinjt  , nqs une dale me plakat ne dore - Te zinjt i urrej -
eshte njesoi sikur te poshtroj edhe ata njerez te zinj qe njoh , koleg pune qe punojm bashke, njerez me histori te dhimbshme , njerez qe  ulemi me nje tavolin dhe pime kafen .

Eshte poshtersi  te perdoresh sopaten :-)

----------


## EuroStar1

> [=EuroStar1;2899252]Mund ta shprehesh  postuar dhe duke votuar


Aq raciste sa qe nuk i fus dot njerzit ne te njejtin thes .
Psh : Nuk i pelqejn te zinjt  , nqs une dale me plakat ne dore - Te zinjt i urrej -
eshte njesoi sikur te poshtroj edhe ata njerez te zinj qe njoh , koleg pune qe punojm bashke, njerez me histori te dhimbshme , njerez qe  ulemi me nje tavolin dhe pime kafen .

Eshte poshtersi  te perdoresh sopaten :-)[/QUOTE]

Prandaj ekziston dhe opsioni i votimit ( Ndonjehere)  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

aha  :ngerdheshje:  athere po e jap dhe une voten time.

----------


## iktuus

_Rracizmi eshte injoranc. Shpesh here ngaterrohet xhelozia me rracizmin. Ska kuptim te jesh rracist sepse inferioriteti i tjetrit nuk tregon se ti je me i mire. Fakti qe ti qendron ne nje pozicion te favorshem per te shprehur shperfilljen, urrejtjen apo zhvlersimin kundrejt  nje personi  nuk te bene ty te vyer. Ndoshta  ate pozicion se ke merituar por ta kan dhuruar. 
"rracizmi eshte forma e xhelozis e sqaruar me modestin e nje personi te prekur nga deshira per te poseduar  ose nga bindja e tij e gabuar".
_

----------


## muslim_ks

Ç'do te thote racist ???
Din dikush te me spjegoj kete ??

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Racist  jam ndaj popullit grek dhe atij serb.Jam shum shume madje.Kurse ti parafolesi im sa per pytjen qe ben:Racist do te thote ndjenje urrejtjeje ndaj nje grupi shoqeror qe ste perket ty.PSH :elefanti: e urresh greket apo serbet,jevgjit apo katundaret,te varferit etj etj..

----------


## sheki51

<Ja fute kot angel hehehe

----------


## FierAkja143

Racizem = Injorance.

----------


## illyrian rex

Pak.............................................. :ngerdheshje:

----------

